# Mellowing agent



## Philpug (Jun 10, 2008)

How do you relax after a tough day/awesome experience/real high/what ever. What get you mellow?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 10, 2008)

A massage, hot tub, and sauna


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2008)

Alcohol. Lots of alcohol.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 10, 2008)

Tough day at work I go for a hike, or bike. To celebrate a good day i will have grill with a beer and smoke a little weed.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Tough day at work I go for a hike, or bike. To celebrate a good day i will have grill with a beer and smoke a little weed.



Both choices sound good. 8)


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

This evening I took a sweaty ride, then a shower, and finally some vodka. Feeling pretty mellow.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> To celebrate a good day i will have grill



what do you put on your grill?  a little tobasco, maybe some A-1.  seems like it might be tough to chew though.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2008)

Long day at work today, I poked around my  patio garden, mowed my lawn and settled in with a coffee with baileys and mmmmmmmm, ready to embrace the evening.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 10, 2008)

After a long fun day of hiking or biking, the perfect mellow out moment for me is sitting by a campfire, watching the sunset, breathing the evening air, and putting down three to six beers that have been packed in ice all day.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> what do you put on your grill?  a little tobasco, maybe some A-1.  seems like it might be tough to chew though.



You spelled tabasco wrong! LOL.:wink:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Excercise is definately a mellowing agent for me.  Nothing better to chil me out after the kids are in bed than lacing up the running shoes and heading to the local track for a good run and sweat.  If the weather's cr@ppy I'll head to the basement and either run the belt(treadmill) or ride to nowhere(stationary bike) or hop on the skier's edge. A solid 30-60 minutes of sweating, gets the endorphins a poppin and then after a shower, I'm totally chilled and typically read for a coma like sleep!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> How do you relax after a tough day/awesome experience/real high/what ever. What get you mellow?




beer and weed..a BJ would be good as well but they're expensive..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2008)

Whether beat down from a bad day at work or in celebratory mood from a good day...I got five things I turn to in no particular order to unwind.

1. Sex
2. booze/herb
3. Exercise I enjoy - skiing or body boarding
4. Seeing a band I enjoy live
5. Cooking or going out to enjoy a good meal 

Horrible day = 0 of 5
Poor day = 1 of 5
Fair day = 2 of 5
Good day = 3 of 5
Great day = 4 of 5
Unbelievable day = 5 of 5


----------



## ccskier (Jun 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> beer and weed..a BJ would be good as well but they're expensive..



May be cheaper for you to have a few ribs removed.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> beer and weed..a BJ would be good as well but they're expensive..



Unfortunately sometimes there comes a time in life where you here "BJ" and one of these two things pops into your brain first:







or






Glad I'm not at that stage of my life yet


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Fotunately i am married to one hell of a woman and she is what i call "my sunshine girl" a real "GENTLE BREEZE"  who is a very GROUNDED and beautiful. I love being with her !! We still talk for hrs like its still FRESH after 43 years together .


2 Exercise of any variety :  ski , bike , tennis , golf walking the course ,  stretching out , lifting , power walks (  i no longer run )  

3.Playing  my guitars is a fantastic  mental health break . I play several hrs daily .  Crank it up nothing Mellow ( well maybe some ) just hard rock thank you very much.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> 1. Fotunately i am married to one hell of a woman and she is what i call "my sunshine girl" a real "GENTLE BREEZE"  who is a very GROUNDED and beautiful. I love being with her !!


My husband says the same thing! 



































 That's my story and I'm sticking to it!:grin:


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2008)

Oxycontin usually mellows me out...   


jk


----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2008)

dmc said:


> Oxycontin usually mellows me out...
> 
> 
> jk








Works for Me!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

ccskier said:


> May be cheaper for you to have a few ribs removed.



Nah..I don't think I could ever get used to the taste..:blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> Works for Me!



ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Couple of CDs in the changer in random shuffle, couple of dirty martinis, me and my wife sitting on the deck in our Adirondack chairs. Good for what ails ya......


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 11, 2008)

Hookers.
And blow.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I like to sniff glue.  Elmer's works the best.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like to sniff glue.  Elmer's works the best.



Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue. 


I like to smoke bannana peels in between meals.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like to sniff glue.  Elmer's works the best.



You should get a wiff then of some of the "glues" I use on teeth


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You should get a wiff then of some of the "glues" I use on teeth



I was wondering why my dentist always has that goofy look on his face...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You should get a wiff then of some of the "glues" I use on teeth



Pass on the dental glue. Go directly to the nitrous tank


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Pass on the dental glue. Go directly to the nitrous tank



The biggest issue with the nitrous is it only works on roughly 50% of the adult population   So 1/2 the time you'll get what I like to call the "6 pack buzz" while the valves on the tank are open, and the other 1/2,  well you're just sitting there with a relatively uncomfortable nose piece on 

BTW, I don't even have nitrous in my office for most of the above reasons, not to mention the fact that there's mch better stuff out there anyway for sedation purposes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like to sniff glue.  Elmer's works the best.



I actually get pretty high sniffing the Sharpies here at work..JEA!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Pass on the dental glue. Go directly to the nitrous tank



mmmm Nitrous..aka Hippie Crack..I haven't done that since senior year of college..I lost a few brain cells.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Pass on the dental glue. Go directly to the nitrous tank



I never  got into the nitrous thing.

Other than to watch other people drool on themselves when they did it.

Pure O2 is another story.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 14, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> How do you relax after a tough day/awesome experience/real high/what ever. What get you mellow?




Playin frisbee with the dogs, listening to CSN&Y while havin a "few" Blue Lights = mellow to me


----------



## bigbog (Jun 14, 2008)

*Mellow-Out time........*

Getting on the water, preferably in some sort of canoe.  A close second would be, as mentioned, near a grill...with something cookin'...with/without some sort of liquid...and/or weed on occasion.
Bed is always great!....but a woodland drive(if you're far enough _out there_).. to checkout the wildlife and/or the landscape isn't bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Is there any drug or chemical that is off limits to you ??



Well I never tried Heroin...apparently on Heroin you get so relaxed that you crap your pants and I do enough laundry as it is..


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

I relax by stopping the work I'm doing ffifteen minutes before bedtime rather than five.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> or hop on the skier's edge.



Not to go off topic but do you love your SE?  I've wanted one forever but it seems like a lot of money to dump on something I've never stepped foot on.  


BTW my relaxation....

1. BJ
2. Sex
3. A bottle of Champagne or two (Veuve only please)
4. Dancing (not on the pole thanks)
5. Running
6 Skiing (of course)


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Not to go off topic but do you love your SE?  I've wanted one forever but it seems like a lot of money to dump on something I've never stepped foot on.
> 
> 
> BTW my relaxation....
> ...



You a pre op transsexual, or are you the one giving the BJ?

In which case, isn't that more like work?


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> You a pre op transsexual, or are you the one giving the BJ?
> 
> In which case, isn't that more like work?



Giving.  I find it relaxing.  I am somewhat orally fixated so for me it makes sense.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Giving.  I find it relaxing.  I am somewhat orally fixated so for me it makes sense.



Bizarre.  It's work.  Why do you think it's called a blow *job*?  The day I find work relaxing is the day I give permission for anyone to shoot me right in the face.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Bizarre.  It's work.  Why do you think it's called a blow *job*?  The day I find work relaxing is the day I give permission for anyone to shoot me right in the face.



I'm totally printing that post... just in case.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> I'm totally printing that post... just in case.



Do you want to shoot me in the face already?  That's like record time.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Do you want to shoot me in the face already?  That's like record time.



You should be proud.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Do you want to shoot me in the face already?  That's like record time.



I totally do but I mean that in a good way.  Haha.  I love everyone... you'll see.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You should be proud.



I make friends where ever I go.  Actually, people don't realize the public service I provide in that most women start carrying pepper spray after they meet me for the first time.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> I totally do but I mean that in a good way.  Haha.  I love everyone... you'll see.



Right.... having a little trouble seeing how being shot in the face could be a good thing?


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Right.... having a little trouble seeing how being shot in the face could be a good thing?



I think it depends on what shoots you.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> I think it depends on what shoots you.  I could be wrong though.



Yes, you're wrong.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Bizarre.  It's work.  Why do you think it's called a blow *job*?  The day I find work relaxing is the day I give permission for anyone to shoot me right in the face.



Dude no discouraging comments regarding BJ's.  You are doing the male gender a complete dis-service


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dude no discouraging comments regarding BJ's.  You are doing the male gender a complete dis-service



Hey, I didn't make up the name.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hey, I didn't make up the name.



Skiing is relaxing no?  Some people ski for their job.  If you're hung up on the 'j' part of bj, perhaps fellatio is a word better suited for you


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Skiing is relaxing no?  Some people ski for their job.  If you're hung up on the 'j' part of bj, perhaps fellatio is a word better suited for you




Thank you.  I was going to say that exercise is work and relaxing but for the MB skiing is a far more appropriate example.


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> You a pre op transsexual, or are you the one giving the BJ?
> 
> In which case, isn't that more like work?


How did I miss this gem from you, Marc??? :roll:

I have to agree that anything sex-related is a great way to unwind.  Giving or receiving.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

severine said:


> How did I miss this gem from you, Marc??? :roll:
> 
> I have to agree that anything sex-related is a great way to unwind.  Giving or receiving.



I was just asking cause I don't have any experience on the giving end, so I wouldn't know. I shoulda asked AndyZ maybe...


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

I just realized I never posted mine.  

Running, MTB, skiing, a drink or two (though I don't do that often anymore), sex... hot tub would be nice if I actually had access to one more often than once a year.  Then again, just getting the darn kids into bed and having them stay there is relaxing to me.

Marc - No experience on giving end, eh?  Not what I would have guessed.... though does it count when it's with a goat?


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I just realized I never posted mine.
> 
> Running, MTB, skiing, a drink or two (though I don't do that often anymore), sex... hot tub would be nice if I actually had access to one more often than once a year.  Then again, just getting the darn kids into bed and having them stay there is relaxing to me.
> 
> Marc - No experience on giving end, eh?  Not what I would have guessed.... though does it count when it's with a goat?



I've never met a gay guy that shares the same obsession with tractors and chainsaws.


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I've never met a gay guy that shares the same obsession with tractors and chainsaws.


Guess you haven't found your soulmate yet then.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Skiing is relaxing no?  Some people ski for their job.  If you're hung up on the 'j' part of bj, perhaps fellatio is a word better suited for you



Suck off works too.  But aside from that, I don't ski for a job.  I work for a living.  And it isn't relaxing.

Unless of course we're going by the strictest physical definition of the word work, which would be to exert force over a distance.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Guess you haven't found your soulmate yet then.



Nor have I found Santa Claus.  Nor the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

I enjoy BJs and it's been 5 days since I had one..slurp slurp slurp..


----------

